# CRP Loss Map



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Minimum projected CRP losses by 2012 (DU).


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like the ND cornbelt matches up perfectly....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Unfortunately, so does the PPR!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

How soon some forget that land was put into CRP for a reason...because it couldn't grow anything else!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

T Shot said:


> How soon some forget that land was put into CRP for a reason...because it couldn't grow anything else!


That statement is very far from the truth, it was put in for the money it looked good at the time. Lots and lots of highly productive land in CRP


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Maybe in your area... I was speaking of the land put into CRP in the areas my relatives farm. Thanks for speaking on my behalf though...


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh I see, your welcome anytime :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Much of the land in CRP should have never been taken out of pasture and hayland. Alfalfa seems to grow most places.

With the prices of fuel and fertilizer there will be land put into summer fallow again. At least some of the older retired farmers are selling their land again, maybe get a few new farmers into the game. We need farmers and that is all that is to it!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Land in pasture or hay land would never qualify for CRP, had to be farmed before you could put it in. Funny guys are paying from $90 to $125 cash rent for land coming out of CRP in my area.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yeah g/o thats what I'm saying pasture land should have never been farmed in the first place. Back when wheat was pretty good in the 70's alot of sand was farmed. Bad choice!

I had CRP so I kinda know a little about what qualified it for CRP. I think resting the soil was awesome, now its rested and time to produce again.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

g/o said:


> Oh I see, your welcome anytime :roll:


I wasn't questioning your vast knowledge. Just saying it is hard to speak for all areas on the map.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Lots and lots of highly productive land in CRP


It wasn't supposed to be. The CRP program was designed for low productivity land. As a matter of fact I'm guessing a lot of the CRP land is land that was first tilled in the early 80's when wheat hit $6. That is when alot of our fencerows shelter belts and sloughs disappeared to make room for crops.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> It wasn't supposed to be. The CRP program was designed for low productivity land.


Huh???????????? Where did you receive your information from? Most of the land in the central part of ND was put in because of wetlands. Wetlands is still one of the big requirements. Your rate was established by soil type the better the soil the more you received. Oh well better go to tell the guy who just rented the neighbors for $95.00 an acre he screwed up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think that the original wording was high erodible land. That doesn't neccesarily mean that it wasn't procuctive land.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes when it first came out it was for Highly erodible land. Had it been left that way we would have had very few acres in ND that would have qualified. We hit the jackpot when they went after pot hole land and price was the factor.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Well G/O you made me do to much research. I am not saying you a completely wrong but you your not right either.

CP-10 = 465,916 Acres

CP-23 = 182,661 Acres
(figures are this year and state wide)

In order to qualify for CP-10 the land had to be HEL or land that should of never got broken up.

CP-23 was for wetlands in order to qualify it had to be in the areas shown on the DU map.

There is other CRP programs but these 2 are the main ones.

Oh and your neighbor that is paying $95 is an idiot and all other farmers should hate him. Its like anything else in this world its only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. And I hope he signed a 10 year contract and when crop prices drop he will be in the hurt bag and probably lose his farm. $95 an acre is nothing more than greed.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

FBS, Go back and do a little more research, PLEASE!!!!!



> Oh and your neighbor that is paying $95 is an idiot and all other farmers should hate him. Its like anything else in this world its only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. And I hope he signed a 10 year contract and when crop prices drop he will be in the hurt bag and probably lose his farm. $95 an acre is nothing more than greed.


Why? It's the going rate, checked the commodity prices lately? Checked out crop ins. guarantees lately?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

> Why? It's the going rate, checked the commodity prices lately? Checked out crop ins. guarantees lately?


Ya crop prices are dropping and sure you might get 2 - 3 more years of high crop prices but they will drop again and everyone will be crying just like they did in the 80's. Then everyone will wont the government to save them and blah,blah,blah we seen it all before.



> Go back and do a little more research, PLEASE!!!!!


For what I just went through every FSA, and USDA document they have on CRP. Plus its my job I work with it everyday.

CP-10 Acres 
ADAMS 42,428.0 
BARNES 2,842.3 
BENSON 18,390.5 
BILLINGS 12,468.7 
BOTTINEAU 23,695.1 
BOWMAN 47,138.9 
BURKE 28,444.6 
BURLEIGH 43,432.5 
CASS 1,944.4 
CAVALIER 6,649.4 
DICKEY 5,179.4 
DIVIDE 49,699.1 
DUNN 10,484.5 
EDDY 29,252.4 
EMMONS 27,282.0 
FOSTER 5,533.1 
GOLDEN VALLEY 22,543.1 
GRAND FORKS 13,477.0 
GRANT 27,186.8 
GRIGGS 30,695.3 
HETTINGER 66,406.2 
KIDDER 58,559.3 
LAMOURE 5,483.3 
LOGAN 31,904.4 
MCHENRY 61,381.9 
MCINTOSH 17,591.5 
MCKENZIE 14,872.2 
MCLEAN 42,494.2 
MERCER 6,858.4 
MORTON 18,157.0 
MOUNTRAIL 37,667.5 
NELSON 25,964.5 
OLIVER 2,838.1 
PEMBINA 17,558.6 
PIERCE 24,384.5 
RAMSEY 22,466.2 
RANSOM 16,164.1 
RENVILLE 4,409.2 
RICHLAND 4,362.7 
ROLETTE 24,231.6 
SARGENT 2,761.4 
SHERIDAN 35,961.3 
SIOUX 6,084.9 
SLOPE 13,137.4 
STARK 40,066.2 
STEELE 7,903.2 
STUTSMAN 48,476.3 
TOWNER 18,651.8

CP-23 acres
ADAMS 1.2 
BARNES 53,072.7 
BENSON 5,496.8 
BILLINGS 5.0 
BOTTINEAU 51,141.4 
BOWMAN 85.0 
BURKE 10,653.6 
BURLEIGH 11,523.0 
CASS 10,065.0 
CAVALIER 16,414.6 
DICKEY 43,349.5 
DIVIDE 3,956.7 
DUNN 0.0 
EDDY 17,407.3 
EMMONS 4,408.3 
FOSTER 15,018.0 
GOLDEN VALLEY 0.0 
GRAND FORKS 3,977.0 
GRANT 1,475.1 
GRIGGS 14,390.6 
HETTINGER 328.5 
KIDDER 16,350.7 
LAMOURE 39,921.2 
LOGAN 2,897.7 
MCHENRY 15,854.3 
MCINTOSH 11,938.2 
MCKENZIE 0.0 
MCLEAN 12,923.3 
MERCER 0.0 
MORTON 576.8 
MOUNTRAIL 1,184.3 
NELSON 54,162.1 
OLIVER 52.9 
PEMBINA 464.4 
PIERCE 22,724.7 
RAMSEY 15,816.2 
RANSOM 30,073.5 
RENVILLE 9,698.0 
RICHLAND 11,728.9 
ROLETTE 24,478.6 
SARGENT 13,819.2 
SHERIDAN 6,928.1 
SIOUX 101.7 
SLOPE 35.0 
STARK 154.2 
STEELE 4,586.5 
STUTSMAN 63,332.3 
TOWNER 9,070.2

Is that easier to understand.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Plus its my job I work with it everyday.


Well good then I'm sure you understand about EBI score and how things are factored in to determine the score. If you do, then you will surely understand that CP10 land can be very productive land, especially when you factor in the wildlife and water benefits


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

G/O

Not sure what you mean. Yes leaving it in CRP would be good for wildlife and great for water quality. Most CP-10 land is D slope or greater not only does it cause erosion when farmed but the run off would cause fertilizers pesticides and herbicides to contaminate water. It also doesnt make economical sense to farm this ground. Fertilizers are at an all time high along with seed, rent, and fuel. On the other hand it makes for great pasture land. Now if you had HEL ground that was not D slope then it would be very bad to break up. Those soils have a low productivity index and they are begging to become saline ground.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

FBS, EBI score is how the land is rated and that determines the price per acre and acceptability. Now to disagree with you more on CP-10, some of my best farmland is CP-10. Not because of slope of salt, but lack of potholes. The soil is the same quality as the CP-23.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

g/o what is with the signature ???

Fat Lady stage left ...

Yep ethanol is hurting the common man, not helping ... If ethanol is the answer, drop the tariffs on Brazilian sugar cane ethanol, cheapest source in the world! :beer:

...but the bigger issue is the devaluation of the US$. Farmers will make good money with the low value of the $$. The world will eat well on US grains and food stock.

Saving a nickel at the pump (already lost via taxation), but milk up 75%, bread - climbing..., peanut butter up 30%...

Yah but we are becoming a self sufficient energy nation . :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> g/o what is with the signature ???


Are you having a hard time understanding it? I think it speaks for itself.

Although I'm having a damn hard time understanding what your post has to with the difference between CP-10 and CP-23. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :lol: :lol: :lol:    :beer:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> Yep ethanol is hurting the common man, not helping ... If ethanol is the answer, drop the tariffs on Brazilian sugar cane ethanol, cheapest source in the world!


Good idea. Then we can become dependent on another source of foreign fuel.



> ...but the bigger issue is the devaluation of the US$. Farmers will make good money with the low value of the $$. The world will eat well on US grains and food stock.
> 
> Saving a nickel at the pump (already lost via taxation), but milk up 75%, bread - climbing..., peanut butter up 30%...


Australia, where the drought-hit wheat crop failed for the second year running, beef consumption in China & India more than tripled beef exports which requires more grain for beef producers , fuel prices which the government cannot control but increasing cost of delivery to grocery stores, environmentalist placing road blocks to stop drilling, environmentalist placing road blocks to stop coal fired plants, environmentalist placing road blocks to stop new refineries, environmentalist placing road blocks to stop nuclear plants, and the list goes on and on. Least we not forget dairy farms have been shutting down left and right because there was no profit in producing that cheap milk and cheese you love so much and have become dependent on. It also costs more to feed those chickens that produced your cheap eggs.

We've gotten away with cheap fuel and cheap food for many years. It's over and won't return. People in third world nations have more money now and are buying more and more which is driving up the demand. It's a global economy we have to learn to adjust to. It's a lot more complicated than just trying to blame it all on ethanol which is only a small fraction of the problem. It has nothing to do with saving a nickel at the pump.

Could be wrong but I kind of doubt the loss of CRP can be solely laid at the feet of ethanol. There are just to many other factors causing the rise in grain prices.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Nope don't get it GO. You being watched...

Oil is a global business. Drilling in Alaska will simply provide more crude to the global market - not necessarily to the US.

Ethanol is subsidized too much. Let corn ethanol survive on its own economics. If US is a free trade nation - why the road block?

As I drive down hwy 200 and see corn and beans where wheat once grew ... YES corn ethanol IS the root of all problems ... offering no substantial benefit to the US economy or reduction in dependence on foreign oil.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Prairie hunter,

How much land do you farm and or own in ND?

Are you a resident of ND?

If you are not a resident or a farmer how many days a year do you spend in rural ND?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

My relatives farm and ranch about 6,000 acres in three separate parts of North Dakota.

My relatives are deeply imbedded in the ND ag industry. On and off the farm.

I do not live in North Dakota anymore. I return to rural ND about 3 weeks a year. Split half and half during hunting season and not.

I have access to other hunting land via my relationships with the landowners. I help them or send gifts, but do not pay 'em cash.

At one time (about 5 years ago) - I was one of the most despised posters on this forum. My position against the hunter pressure concepts and stance against limiting nonresident hunters into ND were not very popular here...

I believe that the ND farm must be able to earn a good living, and right now if they manage their operations well - they are. Diversification if fine, but I draw the line at high pen hunts (I know a guy that does this) and a few other things....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Oil is a global business. Drilling in Alaska will simply provide more crude to the global market - not necessarily to the US.


ABsolutely, And supply and demand says that when the global market has more oil in it, the price will go down!!


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Ask your deeply embedded relatives on those 6000 acres. It's the farm lobby that is keeping the tariff's in place.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Prairie hunter, That's what I thought, that is why you can't understand my signature. You don't live and work here you just visit and then tell us how we are suppose to do things.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Jim, I get your signature, maybe a guy from in state does understand stuff better!!! :wink: :lol:

This is not meant as a dig at out of staters, I am just messing with g/o!!!!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

I am a die hard NDn by birth and would love to move back, but I cannot. Part of the educated brain drain. 8)

Yep ND is one of the biggest welfare states in the US. Ok not welfare in the typical inner city sense.

Hard, hard working people - but they work for subsidised $$. Millionaires made on ag subsidies. Towns surviving on subsidies. Perculating to stores, banks, etc... My relatives included.

To be honest ripping out all the CRP may kill the pheasant industry, but small town ND will again hustle with tractors, grain elevators, good jobs and earned $$.

Is that what I want to see - personally no - love pheasant hunting. But I would imagine more jobs in ND with out CRP than with....

*By the way G/O I pull off to the side of the gravel road when the grain trucks and combines roll by ... not the reverse ... * what your signature telss me - it appears you have little respect for YOUR paying clients.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Prairie hunter, My customers are not the problem they respect the landowners and his decisions and have no problem paying me. At the present time I'm booked for 74 days straight, so I must be doing something right. So long


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

so long   

kidding :lol: :lol: :lol:

suspect the majority of the clients have no clue who owns the land, unless you only hunt your own property.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> suspect the majority of the clients have no clue who owns the land, unless you only hunt your own property.


That is correct we operate on my property,


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

thank you for not leasing up everyhing around you too. k:


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

G/O

I dont disagree with you that some crp land is good quality land and it should be farmed. But if you had land that was good in CP-10 you must have been moldboard plowing the heck out of it. I for one would like to see the land that was pulled out of the CP-10 program be no tilled and cover cropped.

On a side note I have figured out this whole ethanol thing. We need to make it mandatory for ethanol to be made from switch grass. That way food will be used for food and switch grass will be used for fuel. Right now we have two huge industries fighting for the same thing. By keeping them separate it will bring the cost of both down and stabilize our economy.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

While switch grass is better than corn, I have been hunting pheasants in switch grass since I moved to MN.

Some times grass is chest high. Almost always taller than most dogs. :-?

It also usually grows a little thin and the roosters love to run .... I have a couple secrets though to find them....

Maybe switch grass will be a little shorter in the slightly drier slightly shorter growing season of NoDak.

Or doesn't this matter since all the grass will be cut by fall anyway?

Any shorter grasses not so tall that still work for cellulosic ethanol?


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.dakotacountrymagazine.com/?news_id=103

Article about Ethanol its like I said we jumped into the hole thing to fast we should of held off until we figured out a way to use switch grass. High gas and High crop prices are the two things driving us into an economic depression. Greed is an evil thing.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Lastest issue of TIME has a hard look at bio-fuels too. Momentum will swing the other way, but will not save CRP this go round.


----------

